# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.1.5 is out! New Samsung phones has been added.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa PRO v.1.1.5 is out!  *We  have added support for Samsung Galaxy Core Prime, Samsung Galaxy J1,  Samsung Galaxy J1 Mini, Samsung Z1, Samsung Z3 Tizen and Samsung Galaxy  Tab 4 8.0!*  Medusa PRO v.1.1.5 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models via eMMC: *Samsung SM-G360T1* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-J100H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-J105H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-Z130H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-Z300H* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files*Samsung SM-T337T* - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files
- Added *LG Factory Repair* via USB and JTAG interfaces ("*.tot", "*.kdz" and "*.dz" firmware versions are supported) 
- Added support for new type of KDZ firmware with "*.dz" files inside 
- All pinouts and repair procedures described in the manual ("Help" button in the Software)  Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair! 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

